# Problème d'accent

## bfury25

Bonjour,

J'ai un pb, les accents ne sont pas affichés dans les noms de fichiers dans une de mes partitions qui est en FAT32, j'ai pourtant compilé dans dans le noyau les option suivantes:

Codepage 850

NLS 8859-1 

NLS 8859-15 

De quoi cela peut-il venir?

De plus au démarrage, au moment de monter les différentes partitions, j'ai un "failed to find module nls_cp437". Je suppose que le noyau cherche a charger le module du jeu Codepage 437 (Canada, usa) mais pourquoi?

(je monte une partion en NTFS, de l'ext3 et de la FAT32)

Merci par avance....

Laurent

----------

## sergio

Je pense que tu parles du même problème que ce topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24891

Pense également aux options de montage de ta partition Windows dans ton fichier /etc/fstab

A+

----------

## bfury25

Désolé, je n'avais pas vu le post vers lequel tu m'as dirigé   :Embarassed: 

Mon problème d'accents est résolu, par contre, au boot, au moment du montage des partitions, il me manque tjrs le module nls_cp437... Cela vient bien de ma partition FAT car je n'ai pas de pb quand je commente la ligne correspondante dans /etc/fstab...

Voici la ligne (de mémoire):

/dev/hdb1    /mnt/data    vfat     noatime       0  0

Je pige pas pquoi cela ne marcge po   :Sad: 

Merci par avance pour toute idée...

Laurent

----------

## b_Q

Pas de partitions windows ici.

Une idée:

$cat .config | grep 437

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

aucazou ?

----------

